# core2duo overclock?



## rickson23 (Mar 4, 2012)

My cpu is Core2duo@2.53ghz(PSU generic 450W)
Can i overclock it? how ?
what is the limit?
should i upgrade my CPU


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2012)

What EXACT model is the PSU? which mobo?

give this a read 
Legacy Systems Overclocking : Intel FSB (LGA775) and AMD HT


----------



## rickson23 (Mar 4, 2012)

Mobo is dg31pr Intel
Psu is UMAX 450w.
thx fr ur interest in helping me out


----------



## Mr.V (Mar 4, 2012)

i doubt that. Thats another PSU that has a false sticker.
But AFAIK,Intel mobos dont allow to overclock.You can go for softwar overclocking using softer such as SetFSB but thats not recommended.


----------



## topgear (Mar 5, 2012)

@ OP - you can't OC the the cpu using a intel mobo - only solution is software based OC using SetFSB


----------

